# Seizure Alert Dogs for Life Inc.



## AbbyK9

_Mod Action: Merged various threads on the same topic._
_____________________________________________________
_____________________________________________________

Original title of first thread: Batavia family not receiving dog for ill daughter after all posted by AbbyK9
------------------------------------------------------------------
This whole case is just odd.

Batavia family not receiving dog for ill daughter after all - The Daily News Online: News



> Jenn Boyki-Huston's dream of getting a dog for her ill daughter has become a legal battle, she and Jon Sabin say. Sabin, owner of Seizure Alert Dogs for Life, had said that Boyki-Huston would get a trained German shepherd to help alert the family when preschooler Zaylie was having a seizure. In order to get the dog, the family had to raise a minimum of $2,500 and abide by the company’s contract.
> 
> At some point this summer that plan went awry, Sabin said. With the help of an attorney and private investigator, he has learned some things that have caused him to change his mind about donating the dog. Kevin Huston, Jenn’s husband, was charged with petit larceny in June. His case has been adjourned until the end of this month.


----------



## kiwilrdg

I feel sorry for that child. They are in an area where there are very few good jobs and limited social services for the underemployed and special needs people.


----------



## Jelpy

THe "Social Security" THey are talking about is SSI which is a Maximum....A MAXIMUM...of $674 a month. Everyone who thinks that can help cover the kids bills plus decent dog food and vet care for the canine, raise your hand. It's just another case of someone trying to get something they think they are 'entitled' to. 

Jelpy


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Jelpy said:


> THe "Social Security" THey are talking about is SSI which is a Maximum....A MAXIMUM...of $674 a month. Everyone who thinks that can help cover the kids bills plus decent dog food and vet care for the canine, raise your hand. It's just another case of someone trying to get something they think they are 'entitled' to.
> 
> Jelpy


I have to agree, ONE person working at autozone for two months isn't what I would call steady income, I've worked somewhere for two months and left my job before. It's sad for the child but I think this part right here is WRONG....



> An anonymous benefactor donated $2,500 and Byron Fire Department’s Ladies Auxiliary gave $100 to the cause.
> 
> _Meanwhile_, Boyki-Huston believes that she is entitled to the money and wants to use it for another dog if Sabin doesn’t come through.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Remember the little boy Andrew from VA and his German Shepherd Alaya? She is the one that the first week of school in which she was allowed to attend came into heat. The organization did not want to remove her from a possible future breeding. 

This is the same trainer and organization that Alaya came from - Jon Sabin the owner and trainer of Seizure Alert Dogs for Life.

*** Came back to add that when a donation is given to a non-profit in many cases they do not have to legally give the money back. This is why when donating a larger sum you need to know the policy of the organization and how they will handle the money if conditions change. This has come up quite a few times with individuals fundraising for a SD and something happens that the dog/organization does not work out for them.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I don't remember hearing about that, do you have a link?


----------



## ILGHAUS

> I don't remember hearing about that, do you have a link?


Sure -- http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...s/149619-alaya-not-attending-school-week.html


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Dang, thanks for that link!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Apparently it's a crime to be poor? 

The article is very poorly written but the organization certainly doesn't come out smelling like roses...


----------



## Samba

Perhaps there is some place else to go for service dogs.


----------



## Jax08

I"m torn on this one. On one hand, I feel deeply for the child whose life would be dramatically altered by having the service dog. On the other hand, the organization does have a responsibility to place the dog in a home that can care for him. It sounds like there may be something more than just a financial aspect in this case that has changed the decision of this particular organization. They were picking a "charity" case so it's a given that the people are poorer than average. Given that, I feel that there is something else that is not being discussed in the article that swayed the final decision.


----------



## GSDElsa

BowWowMeow said:


> Apparently it's a crime to be poor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err, no, but commiting a crime is a crime!
> 
> I personally can understand an organization who only donates 1 dog a year revoking their donation after it coming to light that people in the family are committing crimes.
> 
> And I also think that it is acceptable for a service dog organization donating a dog to have safeguards (the requirement of a vet account to be set up) in place for the dog's care.
> 
> Part of the article seems very "he said she said." But there is apparently no arguing that the father has been charged with a crime. I feel for the kid, and maybe this Sabin guy is a scam, but honestly I would probably do the same thing in his shoes. I would not feel comfortable putting one of my dogs in a home where there are legal proceedings at issue.
Click to expand...


----------



## msvette2u

I was going to say, as a rescue we'd never place a dog in a home like that (no backyard, no finances, husband in trouble) and we don't have near the time/money/training invested in these dogs as that agency.
It's sad for the child but I certainly understand where the agency is coming from.


----------



## Lilie

There are some agencies that will not provide any charitable contributions into a home where there is someone living in said home that has been convicted of a crime. 

I knew of a man who was helping his neighbor cut down a tree that was destroyed due to a hurricane. He fell from the tree, broke his back and ended up in a wheel chair. One month later, his wife had twins. 

They were nominated for one of those home make over shows. They made the final cut and were waiting on news as to when they would recieve the make over when they were contactedand told that they found out the man was convicted of a felony years before. Therefore he did not quailfy for the make over.


----------



## Jelpy

WarrantsWifey said:


> An anonymous benefactor donated $2,500 and Byron Fire Department’s Ladies Auxiliary gave $100 to the cause.
> 
> _Meanwhile_, Boyki-Huston believes that she is entitled to the money and wants to use it for another dog if Sabin doesn’t come through. ....


This is the section that sets me off. "I'm ENTITLED to it." And if she can't afford to raise the child without help, what is she doing getting a dog? A horse just arrived at my barn; He's near dead....just skin and bones. It turns out it's a therapy horse given to some lady for her disabled son; horse was especially trained so JR. could ride him. The lady damned near starved him to death. On a scale of 1-10 that horse is maybe a 2, probably a 1 and a half. I've seen ONE horse look that bad and that was the 35 year old mare I bought from the auction lot a few years back...the horse that the meat packers refused to accept because she was in such bad shape. Here this lady gets a beautiful paint pony, trained for her kid and she near kills it. She whined that it's food cost too much. Well, if she didn't have money for the horse she shouldn't have accepted it. If this family qualifies for SSI and they are that hard off for money to feed the kid, then they sure can't afford a dog...no matter what they think they are "ENTITLED" to. 

Jelpy


----------



## Jax08

Jelpy - I feed my horse for less money than my dog. I can't stand the excuse of "it costs so much" to feed them.


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Seizure Alert Dogs in the News - Again*

Back in the news again ...

Cape Cod girl with epilepsy denied service dog
"The Dorman family says they just want their deposit back so they can try and find another service dog.
Sabin's attorney says he will work with the family, but he could not promise a full refund."

http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news...h-epilepsy-denied-needed-service-dog-20111212

More complaints from families on service dog issues
"The family told FOX 25 once they gave the deposit to Jon Sabin of *Seizure Alert Dogs for Life* , 
all communication stopped and the family was out their money and without a dog."

http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news...-from-families-on-service-dog-issues-20111214 

An older thread here on this trainer and his organization.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...not-receiving-dog-ill-daughter-after-all.html


----------



## AbbyK9

*Seizure Alert Dogs For Life under Investigation*

http://www.watertowndailytimes.com/article/20111221/NEWS05/712219896



> Allegations that a South Colton man is duping people into buying expensive dogs he claims can detect pending seizures in people has prompted the state attorney general’s office to launch an investigation, a source has told the Times.
> 
> Jon C. Sabin, chief executive of Seizure Alert Dogs for Life, has been accused by several clients of taking money — in some cases up to $20,000 — and then providing a dog with no special skills.
> 
> A source familiar with the case told the Times a subpoena was issued Tuesday requiring Mr. Sabin to provide business records to the attorney general’s office.
> 
> Michelle Duffy, spokeswoman for the attorney general, would not provide any information.


I think the name has come up on this board previously?


----------



## AbbyK9

Search is my friend. (Copy/paste, apparently, not ... Sorry for editing twice.)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-again.html?highlight=seizure+alert+dogs+life

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...er-all.html?highlight=seizure+alert+dogs+life


----------



## AbbyK9

Feedback: St. Lawrence County Man Accused Of Selling Untrained Seizure Dogs | WWNY TV 7 - News, Weather and Sports for | Watertown, NY | Local News

News report about them being under investigation.



> Logan Martin is a normal teen, but her epileptic seizures have been getting worse.
> 
> "I wanted something to help my daughter have more independence," said her mother, Amanda White. So when $15,000 was raised to buy a seizure alert dog, it made headlines in their hometown paper in Kansas. Seizure dogs are trained to go to the victim's aid.
> 
> "It was explained to us that this dog, if she has a seizure, he's immediately going to go to the cell phone and it's pre-programmed to call 911," White said.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Yes, his name is coming up quite often.



> has prompted the state attorney general’s office to launch an investigation,


The State Attorney General's office does not get involved unless there is evidence to give heavy indication that (usually multiple) charges have substance to back them up.


----------



## AbbyK9

For what it is worth, I did not realize until now that this was in my particular area of New York. I thought he was located downstate but it appears he is upstate in the Watertown area, although I am not sure where. (His website doesn't say.) His latest court case against one of his former trainers was in court in Canton, NY, which is about an hour from where I am.

Interestingly, his website says the following, 



> *All dogs are licensed in New York as Service Animals prior to delivery.*


I wonder how they "license" the dogs as Service Animals? I am not aware of New York having any specific test to "license" Service Animals. However, New York's Markets and Agriculture Law covers Service Dogs under the "fee waived" category of dog licenses (as in, county or city tags). I wonder if that's what he means when he says they are "licensed" in New York. 

My Therapy Dog is licensed under the same law ... meaning she gets her DOG LICENSE for free because she's a Therapy Dog.  NY law exempts SAR, police, military, therapy dogs, and service dogs from licensing fees. In some areas, their tags say "SAR dog" or "therapy dog". (In my town, they don't. They're regular licenses except we don't pay for them.)


----------



## AbbyK9

And another ... this is the case that just went to court, Sabin vs. Burke. He claimed that his trainer, Burke, did not train the dogs. I expect this will come up in the cases against Sabin.

Watertown Daily Times | Judge rules trainer must return dogs to training company



> Mr. Sabin filed a $250,000 lawsuit Dec. 13 against former trainer Cynthia Burke, DeRuyter, charging her with failing to train dogs properly and allegedly lying to clients about his dogs’ abilities.


----------



## ILGHAUS

WatertownDailyNews.com
South Colton dog trainer accused by clients of duping them
FRIDAY, DECEMBER 16, 2011
By Josh Gore

Quote:
Over the years Mr. Sabin has been charged with harassment, issuing bad checks, contempt of court and other minor crimes. He threatened to sue the county after he was indicted for second-degree grand larceny in 2006. 

and

Quote:
Mr. Sabin was accused of trying to steal land from a Rossie woman. He allegedly told her he was representing the Kanienkehaka Nation of the Haudenosaunee Confederacy and Wabanaki Confederacy ... Charges were later dismissed when tribal elders refused to break Indian tradition and swear an oath before testifying.

Watertown Daily Times | South Colton dog trainer accused by clients of duping them


----------



## AbbyK9

It should probably also be noted that he claims all his dogs work toward a BH. I wonder how he does that. There is only ONE Schutzhund club in this area and it's 3 hours away from me ... 4 hours for him. I doubt he takes all his dogs-in-training there every week.


----------



## AbbyK9

*Seizure Alert Dogs For Life to SHUT DOWN*

I sure hope this is true. It would be good news.

Dog training company accused of duping clients might close - The Daily News Online: News



> A seizure alert dog training company that is under investigation by the state attorney general’s office might close, according to its attorney, David P. Antonucci. Seizure Alert Dogs for Life, owned by Jon C. Sabin, is accused by many clients around the country — including Batavia — of selling dogs that don’t do what Sabin said they do. Several of his clients have children who suffer from epilepsy and were told the dogs would alert them minutes before a seizure occurs.
> 
> “I have decided to finish my existing contracts. I am then shutting SADL down for good,” said a post on the company’s Facebook page Jan. 10, according to the Watertown Daily Times. “New clients have been contacted by a vicious mob and told to withdraw from contracts with SADL.”


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Seizure Alert Dogs for Life Inc*

I have merged various threads on the same topic together for those interested in following the storyline and legal actions.


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Seizure Alert Dogs for Life Inc*

Seizure Alert Dog Trainer Not Answering Subpoenas
By Josh Gore
Jan. 28, 2012



> The owner of a South Colton seizure alert dog training company accused by his clients of duping them has failed to answer subpoenas from the state attorney general.


http://www.mpcourier.com/article/20120128/DCO01/301289966/-1/DCO01


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Attorney General: South Colton dog trainer must cease operations*

By Josh Gore



> He is accused of deceptively promoting service dogs by inflating or fabricating their pedigrees, training and background. He allegedly deceptively represented the dogs’ level of training or their ability for service work by written, oral and other false representations. He also reportedly failed or refused to return money to customers once the deception was revealed or the animals failed do what was represented.


Watertown Daily Times | Attorney general: South Colton dog trainer must cease operations


----------



## ILGHAUS

AG gets service dog money back for Cape Cod family
Thursday, Feb 9, 2012



> ... the AG's office was able to retrieve the money from the company ...


AG gets service dog money back for Cape Cod family


----------



## AbbyK9

Good!


----------



## ILGHAUS

Judge orders dog trainer to suspend activity
Friday, March 23, 2012

"A state Supreme Court judge signed a show-cause order Tuesday that requires the owner of a South Colton dog training company to explain why he shouldn’t be fined thousands of dollars and have the business closed for allegedly duping clients."

" ... The price of these dogs ranges from $12,000 to $25,000."

" ... He told investigators his training is from tracking raccoons when he was growing up"

Judge orders dog trainer to suspend activity - The Daily News Online: News


----------

